# ارجو شرح تكنيك ofdma



## amgda (26 أغسطس 2011)

ما هو نظام ofdma وما الفرق بينه وبين ofdm
ياريت لو فى كتاب يشرح هذه التقنيه


----------



## العبادي_079 (27 أغسطس 2011)

اخوي الفرق الوحيد انه ofdm ليوزر واحد او (اشارة واحده ) بس فعلياً بالاتصالات يكون ofdma اكثر من يوزر أكثر من جهاز او اشارة على نفس التردد


----------



## amgda (29 أغسطس 2011)

مفيش اى كتاب يشرح هذه التقنيه


----------

